# Iran nuclear deal...



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

So what does everyone think of this news?....opinions?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The tribe of Judah living in the country known as Israel will ask the Assyrian/Germans for protection. Whoa that's already happening. It will be a huge double cross, remember WWII.

The rest of the Israeli tribes will be served up to the Assyrian after a huge doublecross. Look who's doting on their lover now.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

crazy stuff


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Echoes of times past. History doesn't repeat itself exactly but echoes vibrate in the present...

Doesn't Kerry sort of resemble Chamberlain?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Sad Day...and the knife goes deeper into our Allie..


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Does anyone believe this will change anything the Iranians have been doing, and will continue to do?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

tango said:


> Does anyone believe this will change anything the Iranians have been doing, and will continue to do?


They are going to keep doing what they are doing this is just a side show to take your mind off home here... Wont change nothing they have been doing..


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Personally, I think this is just more U.S. domestic politics. After all of the recent scandals and the absolute explosion of Obamacare, Obama desperately needs something he can point to as a success. Caving in to the Iranians just the easiest thing he could do to give the media and the Obama zombies something to hold up as an accomplishment. Of course, it will come back around and bite us later. But Obama does not care about that.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think it just assures Iran will have nuclear weapons, the ball is now in Israel's court.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

The IDF did a video about Iran just a few days ago:


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Why in the hell didn't they at least make one of the conditions for negotiating the release of the pastor that Iran has been holding because of his christian beliefs. I would be great if her could be reunited with his family her before Christmas. From a Regime that says never let a crisis go to waste. How about using an opportunity to free American citizens.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rickkyw1720pf said:


> Why in the hell didn't they at least make one of the conditions for negotiating the release of the pastor that Iran has been holding because of his christian beliefs. I would be great if her could be reunited with his family her before Christmas. From a Regime that says never let a crisis go to waste. How about using an opportunity to free American citizens.


You answered your own question. Do you honestly believe the regime is going to do ANYTHING to help a Christian?


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

The only hopeful note is Iran's Revolutionary Guard is against it. I could see them doing something to sabotage the deal and the blame would point to Iran instead of Israel.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

And when Iran states they have a nuclear weapon, the king will say it's only fair. Once the bomb Israel he will say "oh well, shit happens"


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

true inceptor


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any deal is bad, the people in Iran are suffering under the sanctions. The only reason the Iranian government cares about that is it is destabilizing their control of the masses, they are trying to keep the peoples discontent from reaching critical mass (pun intended) and removing the current Fascist regime.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

agrrreeeddd


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Isn't Israel a rouge nuclear state?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No they are not.
In the meantime we will give Iran millions to continue to sponsor terrorism.
Watch Isreal, closely----


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

roy said:


> Isn't Israel a rouge nuclear state?


Think about it. You live in a neighborhood where all of your neighbors say their main goal in life is too remove you from the face of the earth. Are you not going to arm yourself with at least as good, if not better weapons than they have? Do you think defending yourself and your family is going rogue?


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

tango said:


> No they are not.
> In the meantime we will give Iran millions to continue to sponsor terrorism.
> Watch Isreal, closely----


Because you say so? They have something on the order of 300 nuclear warheads based on stolen U.S. designs from what I have seen.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

They are not a rogue nuclear nation. They have had nuclear weapons for a long time and have never threatened to use them. They are a nuclear nation but they are not a rogue nation any more than France or England or the other members of the nuclear "family". They built their "arsenal" with the full knowledge of the world a very long time ago.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

PaulS said:


> They are not a rogue nuclear nation. They have had nuclear weapons for a long time and have never threatened to use them. They are a nuclear nation but they are not a rogue nation any more than France or England or the other members of the nuclear "family". They built their "arsenal" with the full knowledge of the world a very long time ago.


No that didn't. They don't acknowledge their possession of nuclear weapons to this day.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

There is a difference between not disclosing the number of weapons they have and admitting that they have them. Every nation I can think of knows that they have nukes, what makes you think they are hiding it?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

PaulS said:


> There is a difference between not disclosing the number of weapons they have and admitting that they have them. Every nation I can think of knows that they have nukes, what makes you think they are hiding it?


Roy is correct on this point. Even though everyone knows they have them, Israel has never admitted that they do. It doesn't mean they are rogue OR that Israel built them without our knowledge and assistance. They just won't admit it and neither will our govt.

That is unless his highness decides to do so. Look what they did to that Dr in Afghanistan that helped them find OBL. This admin busted on him and he's in DEEP shit. No good deed goes unpunished with these folks.

And if Israel is attacked, don't expect us to help. He's not into that sort of thing.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

An Israeli guy said this 10 years ago but I don't know if it's still Israeli policy nowadays-

WIKI- "In 2003, a military historian, Martin van Creveld was quoted in David Hirst's The Gun and the Olive Branch (2003) as saying:
_"We possess several hundred atomic warheads and rockets and can launch them at targets in all directions, perhaps even at Rome. 
Most European capitals are targets for our air force. Let me quote General Moshe Dayan: 'Israel must be like a mad dog, too dangerous to bother.' 
I consider it all hopeless at this point. We shall have to try to prevent things from coming to that, if at all possible. 
Our armed forces, however, are not the thirtieth strongest in the world, but rather the second or third. 
We have the capability to take the world down with us. And I can assure you that that will happen before Israel goes under"

Samson Option - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia_


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

If I had money to bet on which country would be the first to use nuclear weapons . . . no, let me rephrase that as the U.S. already won that prize. My bet would be that Israel will be the next country to use nukes.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Just crazy news


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Echoes of times past. History doesn't repeat itself exactly but echoes vibrate in the present...
> 
> Doesn't Kerry sort of resemble Chamberlain?


Reading the news today. It seems that quite a few "pundits" agree and have actually used the term "chamberlain moment". Will it be? Will it lead to a nuclear Iran? Yeah, it will lead to a nuclear Iran but the question is will an echo of history repeat itself in the Middle East. Only time will tell but we sure didn't need to put one of the building blocks in place with this "treaty".

History makes strange bedfellows...


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Under Islamic law, jizya or jizyah (Arabic: جزية‎ ǧizyah IPA: [dʒizja]; Ottoman Turkish: cizye is a per capita tax levied on a section of an Islamic state's non-Muslim citizens, who meet certain criteria. The tax is and was to be levied on able-bodied adult males of military age and affording power[1] (but with specific exemptions).[2][3] From the point of view of the Muslim rulers, jizya was a material proof of the non-Muslims' acceptance of subjection to the state and its laws, "just as for the inhabitants it was a concrete continuation of the taxes paid to earlier regimes."[4] In return, non-Muslim citizens were permitted to practice their faith, to enjoy a measure of communal autonomy, to be entitled to the Muslim state's protection from outside aggression, and to be exempted from military service and the zakat taxes obligatory upon Muslim citizens.

It would seem that we the tax payers thru the Obama administration are paying jizya to Iran.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

.......


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Iran just wants to have some sanctions lifted so they can invest more money into the nukes that they already have hidden.to me this breakthrough agreement thats been in the works for a few years is just the thing obama needs to front his healthcare scheme that has failed,and will keep failing until they can get someone in the loop that knows whats going on.I believe that Israel will by any means try to stop what Iran wants to do and you will see in the future that the Israelis are people not to be fooled by this political bs.the problem to me is, obummer may have to make the claim to yank the Israelis chain by threatening to de-fund them the american dollars they so badly need to keep the country running,that would be the thing the Iranians and the rest of the muslims would like to see happen other than turning their part of the world into a sheet of glass.....just my 2 centavos, amigos.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Iran sucks..bottom line


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

This isn't that hard to pin down. Look back into the recent history of the last liberal regime in America by the clintonistas. In that era a young lady was sexually harrassed at the work place by her boss who lied about it under oath in front of a judge and created quite a salacious affair. This crisis of the day soon required the leader to take charge and make a deal with one "North Korea" to which there was PEACE for all. Tranquility insued and for a day - at least - the affair was off the front page. 

Flash forward a decade to the new regime, no affair, but a total and complete dose of incompetence surrounding the dictators prize legislation. Its ruining his position in the polls, his party is forced to take drastic steps in the Senate and so - pull out of thin air an agreement so the dictator looks presidential all over again.


----------

